# Lap Band Adjustments



## kmcafee (May 25, 2011)

I need help. I am new to Bari coding. Do any of you use the S2083 for the lap band adjustments? I keep getting different answers. Some say no, just bill a OV if out of global others say yes, bill Ov and S code...


----------



## shellabell32 (May 25, 2011)

We bill S2083. The only one that didn't pay was Medicare. If we know they are coming in for a fill we don't bill an OV with it.


----------



## herrera4 (May 26, 2011)

We do bill S2083 and have a couple insurances who do not accept it-per medicare guidelines we use 43999 and in box 19-ADJUSTMENT FOR GASTRIC RESTRICTIVE DEVICE and this is for outside the global with diagnosis v53.51


----------



## desira.martin@rwmc.net (Jun 6, 2011)

This is how I code adjustments.  If out of 90 day global, I use S2083 for most payers, except Medicare.  I don't code ov unless the patient has other issues addressed at the time of adjustment and the doc dictates a separately identifable e/m service.


----------



## kmcafee (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks all. What Dx codes do you all use for the adjustments?


----------



## jettagirlfl (Jun 21, 2011)

278.01 usually for the morbid obesity & V53.51


----------



## cmartin (Jul 11, 2011)

I think maybe Medicare only wants V53.51 with the 43999 for theirs, but that may be an LCD rather than an NCD (from NGS for IN,KY,NY,CN maybe some others).  They're very picky here only certain dxs in a certain order when they're doing their CD's!


----------

